# teichtiefe 1,40m ?



## Zebragras (3. Feb. 2014)

Hallo, 
Ich will umbedingt gerne gut stehen können in unserem teich und ihn daher gerne nur 1,40m tief machen. :
Was ist denn worst case wenn man zu seicht baut ? Man liest ja viel von der optimalen tiefe. Bis 3m aber einige bauen auch nur stehtiefe wie wir mit 1,40m.
wasser wird schneller warm und algig im hochsommer. Aber sonst?  Das gibt sich ja wieder dann wenns abkühlt oder? 
kann man mit mehr technik helfen dass es nicht so weit kommt? Oder tuts da wirklich nur die teich tiefe???
würde mich über antworten sehr freuen und danke schon mal.


----------



## anz111 (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*

Hallo!

Ist halt die klassische Pool bzw. NG Tiefe. Zum Schwimmen reicht das völlig aus. 
Natürlich kann der Teich insgesamt wärmer werden mit all den nachteiligen Folgen. 

Einige Profibauer bauen auch nur mit 140, mir wärs zu wenig.

LG Oliver


----------



## koifischfan (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*

Ich halte 1,40m für ausreichend, wenn die Fläche dort unten groß genug ist.

Beispiel: Ist der Teich 5 x 4 Meter groß (20 m²) x 1,4 = 28 m³ fast der circa 14000 Liter Wasser. Wenn die 1,4 Tiefe auf 10 m² gehalten werden, kann ich mir so einen Teich auch selbst vorstellen.

Der große Vorteil von begehbarer Tiefe merkt man sofort. Ob nun etwas ins Wasser fällt und geborgen werden muß, oder der Bodenablauf zu ist, die Arbeit ist schnell erledigt.
Bei meiner damaligen akuten Verstopfung des Bodenablaufs (BA), mußte ich ca 60cm Wasser ablassen, ein Schott bauen, eine Pumpe dafür weiter laufen lassen und und und. Der Zeiteinsatz: Mehrere Stunden an einem Sonnabend.


----------



## Zebragras (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*

Zu wenig weil?

mir ist das Stehen können richtig wichtig . 

koifischfan: 8x4m ist der 1,40m schwimmbereich.

technik mäßig kommt ein großer skimmer V verteiler spiralschlauch belüftungsset und eine rückspühlleitung.
ich kann schon mit algen leben. Ist ja klar. Aber wenn mir jemand sagt dass es 100% besser kst auf 1,80 zu bauen.....
garantie hat man denke ich nie.
mich würden halt die Erfahrungswerte interessieren.


----------



## Abgeher (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*

Bei 28 m3 sind es aber auch 28000 Liter und keine 14000!


----------



## Zebragras (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*

Und das heisst?


----------



## Heidelberger (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*

Zum Schwimmen reichen auch weniger. Wegen der angeblich höheren Wasserstabilität wegen Temperatur. Hier im Forum hat mal einer seine beiden Teiche verglichen (einer meine ich war 90 tief, der andere um die 2m) und er konnte keinen signifikanten Temperaturunterschied im Hochsommer feststellen. Nebenbei- selbst meine rundum -luftgehüllte bepflanzte Teichbadewanne auf der Terrasse -volle Sonneneinstrahlung ist seit Jahren "stabil". Da du, wie ich  meine ein "formales eckiges" Becken bauen willst hast du ja sowieso da dann die volle Tiefe... Auch reinigungstechnisch und vom Bauaufwand ist eine moderate Tiefe günstiger.
Dann noch Sicherheitaspekt -ich selbst gehe auf max. 130-135cm. 
Martin


----------



## Zebragras (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*

Okay das beruhigt mich schon wieder. Denke es ist schon ok. Der teich liegt (noch) ca von 10 uhr bis 16 uhr komplett in der sonne. Wird sich mit dem wachstum der bäume ändern.  Zwar nicht viel aber doch.


----------



## blackbird (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*

Hi Simone,
unser Pool hat 180 cm Tiefe und ich würde nicht weniger wollen, weil man da ohne Bedenken reinspringen und auch mal tauchen kann. Am vorderen Ende, bei der Terrasse, haben uns die Poolbauer eine "Bierkante" gebaut, auf der man prima stehen kann und wo nur eine Tiefe von ca. 140 cm ist. Die Bierkante ist etwa 50 cm lang und geht über die ganze Breite.
Vielleicht reicht Dir das ja zum Stehen...
Schöne Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Zebragras (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*

Danke.
nein das reicht mir leider nicht. Ach komm bei 1,40 kann man auch reinspringen. Kopfsprung geht auch. Flacher eben 
mir geht's ja eher drum obs wasser "gut" bleibt so...


----------



## anz111 (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*

Den immer wieder zitierten Sicherheitsaspekt bei geringerer Wassertiefe kann ich gar nichts abgewinnen. Das ist ein klassisches Scheinargument. Sollte jemand bewusstlos werden, angesoffen sein, Herzinfakrt bekommen oder vom Koi gebissen werden, dann reicht eine Tiefe von 10 cm aus, damit man ertrinkt. 

Bei 130 muss man schwimmen können! Und Kinder darf man sowieso nie unbeaufsichtigt im Wasser lassen. Ein gutes Argument für die geringere Wassertiefe ist die Reinigung! 
Unser Teich ist 190 cm tief, und an der breitesten Stelle im Schwimmberich 7 m breit. Hier braucht es schon ein spezielles Reinungsgerät, was wir uns besorgt haben. Dann ist auch das kein Problem, sondern nur schwieriger zu bewerkstelligen.

Was ihr unbedingt braucht ist eine gemütliche, ca. 30-40 cm tiefe Sitzgelegenheit im Wasser. Das kann was 

LG Oliver


----------



## Zebragras (3. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*

Ne mir gehts nicht um die sicherheit. 
ICH will stehen können.  :beten wasserball spielen, reinige, kids am arm haben,... das geht alles bei 1,80 nimma... bei  ir schon bei 1,50 nicht mehr...
sitzgelegenheit haben wir rundherum auf 30cm auf der mauerkrone D


----------



## Moonlight (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*

Mach doch den Boden schräg, so wie in vielen Spaßbädern oder Schwimmhallen gebaut. 
Beginnend bei knappen 1,00m bis eben "bodenlose " 1,80m...  
Durchgehend nur 1,40m wäre mir zum Schwimmen zu flach. 

Mein Teich ist nicht soooo gross, aber 2m tief, da kann man richtig schwimmen 

Mandy


----------



## Zebragras (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*

Das abfallende ändert ja am generellen wasservolumen nichts. 
Und einzig darum gehts mir ja. Schwimmen kann ich bei 1, 40m genau so..

Meine Frage bezieht sich aufs erwärmen im sommer und die Algenbildung bei weniger tiefe...


----------



## Heidelberger (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*

Klar ändert das am Wasservolumen etwas -entspräche ja dann einer mittleren Tiefe von 160 cm Meine (Mini-)Erfahrung)/Meinung hatte ich ja schon geäußert - dahingehend eben dass die Erwärmung/Biologie in diesen Tiefendemensionen, über die wir hier reden  (140 oder mehr) nicht die große Rolle spielen wird.
Nochmal zum Schwimmen: (das ist praktische Erfahrung und lässt sich auch so googeln): 80-90 cm reichen schon ohne den Boden zu berühren -ab 135 bräuchte man (theoretisch) einen Bademeister-und mehr ist zum Schwimmen absolut nicht nötig (springe selbst auch in 90cm mit Kopf voraus...). Zur Sicherheit-darüber kann man sicher streiten. Über den Reinigungs/Bauaufwand -ich denke darüber besteht hier Einigkeit- der ist einfacher/geringer/kostengünstiger
Gruß, Martin


----------



## Moonlight (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*

Geringere Tiefe -schnellere Erwärmung -geringerer Sauerstoffgehalt des Wassers. Sicher werden sich Algen,bzw grünes Wasser schnell einstellen. 
Allerdings ist die Temperaturschwankung bei geringerer Tiefe auch größer.
Meine Erfahrungen bei einem 1,1m tiefen Teich. Da musste ich im Sommer mit TWW die Temperatur unter 29Grad halten, sonst hätte ich Kochfisch gehabt. 
Jetzt mit 2m Tiefe erreiche ich nicht mal mehr 25Grad. 

Wichtig ist die Filterung. 
Wie willst Du denn filtern?

Mandy


----------



## Zebragras (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*

Wir haben 4 belüftungskreise angeboten bekommen. Vielleicht eben um den von dir genannten Sauerstoffmangel  zu beheben?
Ansonsten kommt der ganz große skimmer von oase un das wasser wird dann in drainageschläuche in den kies zurück befördert. Und eine rückspühlleitung. 
Angebot vom gala bauer so.


----------



## Zacky (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*

Ich denke, dass die Belüftungskreise für die Sauerstoffanreicherung in der Kieszone sind. Die Kieszone dient ja nun als Biofilter und der Kies ist das Medium. Damit die Bakterien vernünftig arbeiten können, benötigen sie den Sauerstoff der dann von unten zusätzlich eingeliefert wird.


----------



## Zebragras (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*

Okay. Aber das sollte dann so passen oder meint ihr sollen wir 
Noch was an technik dazu geben als vorsorge bezüglich algen?


----------



## Zacky (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*

Vertrau erst einmal drauf, was du an Technik hast. Die Teichbiologie stellt sich in den nächsten Jahren erst richtig ein und die Pflanzen müssen auch noch wachsen. Da es sich "nur" um einen Schwimmteich handelt, sollte es meiner Meinung nach ausreichen. Wenn es später nun gar nicht funktioniert, was ich mal anzweifel, kann man immer noch einen zusätzlichen Filter dazwischen bauen oder etwas ändern. Erst mal abwarten und der "Natur" freien Lauf lassen. Ein Algenblüte wird es sicher geben, vielleicht auch einmal mehr als gewünscht. Aber das geht wieder vorbei, wenn sich alles entwickelt.


----------



## Zebragras (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*

Ist es so einfach dann nen filter dazuzuhängen?


----------



## Zacky (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*

Normalerweise sollte es funktionieren, wenn die Leitungen und Pumpenkammer oder wie auch immer es nachher heißt, erreichbar sind. Im Grunde genommen, kann ein zusätzlicher Filter dann zwischen Pumpe und Kieszone kommen. Klar müssen dann die Leitungen wieder angepasst werden, aber das sollte nicht unbedingt das Problem sein. 

Geh mal davon aus, dass Du keinen Zusatzfilter brauchst, wenn es ein Schwimmteich bleibt.


----------



## Zebragras (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*

Wenn es ein schwimmteich bleibt? 
Was kann es denn werden? Ein naturpool?? 
Oder was meinst du? :?

In nem anderen forum meinte jemand alkes unter zwei meter tiefe sei ein Tümpel


----------



## Heidelberger (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*

Er meint sicher Fischbesatz -wenn du Fische hast brauchst du in der Regel mehr Filtertechnik... da mehr Sediment...


----------



## Zebragras (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*

 ach sooooo.... ne das bleibt 100% ein teich ohne fische


----------



## Zacky (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*

Ich meine damit, dass dort ja keine Fische rein kommen sollten, zumindest keine Goldfische oder gar Koi. Da davon nie die Rede war, brauchst Du auch keinen weiteren Filter. Wenn Du doch mal Fische einsetzen willst, muss man halt schauen, wie weit dein __ Filtersystem da mitgeht.

Und in anderen Foren ist man häufig anderer Meinung. Na gut, wenn sie das meinen! 

Das ist das Risiko, was Du eingehst, wenn Du in mehreren Foren unterwegs bist. Es gibt viele verschiedene Meinungen und manche haben eben nur ihre Meinung, und die zählt. Ob nun erst ab 2m Tiefe ein Teich - ein Teich ist oder nicht, sollte doch stets jedem User selbst überlassen werden. Dann nennen wir es eben Naturpool. Und jetzt, wen störts!?  Du musst für Dich entscheiden, was für Dich plausibel und sinnvoll erscheint und letztendlich gebaut werden soll.

Ich finde solche Aussagen einfach nur daneben.

Wenn man sich ganz genau damit beschäftigt, stelle ich mir häufig die Frage, ob die User mit solch großen Teichen sich auch stets an alle Regeln und gesetzlichen Vorgaben halten?  Weisen sie darauf auch hin? Ein unliebsamer Nachbar, den es stört, das Du so einen Teich hast ~ beschwert sich beim Bauamt...wenn dann etwas nicht stimmt, musst Du die 1000e von Euro unter Umständen wegreißen...


----------



## Zebragras (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*

Ich gehe das risiko ein ja.
Aber wenn mir hier jemand aus Erfahrung sagt "bau bei 1, 40m lieber noch
Dies und das ein dann ist es besser" dann würde ich es denke ich machen.
Später zu sagen "ja eh klar hättet ihr tiefer baggern müssen" das will ich halt
Vermeiden. 
Daher wollte ich einfach erfahrungen sammeln und gucken was die leute mit
Stehtiefe teiche um 1, 50 so sagen...
Aber soweit ich es jetzr beurteilen kann spielt ja alles zusammen...
Tiefe. Erwärmumg. Sonne und schatten. Pflanzzonen größe. Art der bepflanzung. Phosphat. Kies... etc...
Und garantie hat man  nie glaub selbst wenns komplett ne firma macht.  Ausser dass die dann
Kommen und messen wenns zu algig wird nehme ich an.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*



Zebragras schrieb:


> Und garantie hat man  nie glaub selbst wenns komplett ne firma macht.  Ausser dass die dann
> Kommen und messen wenns zu algig wird nehme ich an.



Vergiss es. Da kommt keiner und Mist. Du gibst einen Teich in Auftrag nach deinen Vorstellungen und mit etwas Beratung von der Firma. Ist aber immer noch dein Auftrag. 

Du sagst ja nicht zu der Firma, hey ich habe 5000 Euro. Baut mir mal was, wo ich immer klares Wasser drinne habe. Bei so einem Auftrag bekommst ggf eine Sitzmulde 1m x 1m mit einer Filteranlage für 3000 Euro.


----------



## Zebragras (5. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*

Denke bei den firmen die das umsetzen wie wir es wollen um 35.000,- dann schon. Die bauen aber glaub icb eher alllllles an technik ein um auf der sicheren seite zu sein. Oder kippen dann halt auch was rein wenns wasser kippt.
was weiss ich...
kommt hier eh nicht in frage... somit.


----------



## Zebragras (5. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*

Was mir eben aufgefallen ist, dass naturagart ja generell  meist nur  mit einer tiefe von 1,30m baut.
und scheinbar klappt das ja ganz gut weil das ja wirklich sehr viele  nutzen das prinzip oder


----------



## Heidelberger (5. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*

Genau...ich habe so ziemlich alles von NG inkl. der Bauanleitungen durchgeackert. Und vieles, wenn auch nicht alles überzeugt mich da schon. Und warum soll die Firma da Märchen erzählen - hätten ja eigentlich mehr davon, wenn tiefer gebaut würde (mehr Folienverkauf etc.) und einen großen Erfahrungsschatz kann man denen ganz sicher nicht absprechen. Was allerdings auch gesagt wird zum Wasservolumen ist, dass natürlich ein gewisses Tiefenvolumen insgesamt sich positiv auswirkt -daher nicht zu augedehnte flache Bereiche und gleichzeitig eine geringe Fläche, die dann die 130 hat -ist aber bei dir eh nicht der Fall, wenn du senkrecht baust. 
Martin


----------



## Zebragras (5. Feb. 2014)

*AW: teichtiefe 1,40m ?*

Genau. Die haben ja irr langenbereiche die dann nur 30cm oder dann 60cm und ein meter sind. Da erhitzt sichs wasser ja noch schneller denke ich...:?
Also wir bleiben einfach bei den 1,40m und zur not ist es halt mal mehr algig im sommer....


----------

